# Grouse Maps



## Deuce3301 (Nov 7, 2010)

Has anyone ordered Grouse maps from Northwind Enterprises? If so how did you guys like the maps. The website is www.northwnd.com I think I might give them a try they have them in map form and gps for for the garmins. Might be a good stocking stuffer.


----------



## lking (Dec 14, 2004)

My wife purchased one for me several years ago for XMas for here in WI. It has been fairly helpful. It won't replace good scouting but it has served a purpose.


----------



## Deuce3301 (Nov 7, 2010)

Would you purchase again? I am trying to decide if I should order one. Kinda pricey


----------



## Mike McDonald (Sep 10, 2007)

Jr, I've got a couple and I like them. I originally bought them for an area in Wisc that I hunt and Baldwin Mi. This year I added Crystal Falls and the Northern Lower. I really like the new format. There great for new areas. The down side in Emmet county I got nothing new. The maps show aspen and tags as cover almost exclusively. The good news for me is that they didn't show other types of cover that often hold birds. In my case river cover, beach, vietnam, that spot you missed the chance to double last year all not on map. Lots of others that I haven't taken you to and won't tell you about till I'm on my death bed. mac


----------



## aimus1 (Feb 28, 2011)

I just keep an eye out for Mac's and Deuce's Trucks. :evil:


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Mac wrong Deuce
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jimmyjette14 (Aug 25, 2005)

I have 1 book. I like it, but some areas marked did not grow back as others of the same marking did, gps is off alot on my maps, and the maps are for state or fed. not both, also county cuts. so it helps but you need to keep doing your home work


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

Mike McDonald said:


> Jr,


Wrong Jr.



> Lots of others that I haven't taken you to and won't tell you about till I'm on my death bed. mac



You know those big blown up, giant, old man maps you had made with all your spots? The ones you have between the passenger seat and center consol? Missing any?


----------



## Mike McDonald (Sep 10, 2007)

Wait a minute. I'm sorry Mr. Duece3301, but there is only one Santa, Magic, Sting, Prince,Steelheadfred, and many other individuals that only need one name. Granted I go by macvet51, but not because there are 50 other macvets, but because I was born in 1951 and like the connection. I'm sure you're a great guy and I hope we can become friends, but in respect to Duece aka jr, notice again no last name needed, wouldn't it be best for everyone if you changed your name to once or thrice or any other name not already so closely associated with the original duece. mac


----------



## Deuce3301 (Nov 7, 2010)

Sorry for all the name confusion. I just ordered the lower michigan map I hope it is a help. Good luck to everyone for the second part of the season.


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

Mike McDonald said:


> Wait a minute. I'm sorry Mr. Duece3301, but there is only one Santa, Magic, Sting, Prince,Steelheadfred, and many other individuals that only need one name. Granted I go by macvet51, but not because there are 50 other macvets, but because I was born in 1951 and like the connection. I'm sure you're a great guy and I hope we can become friends, but in respect to Duece aka jr, notice again no last name needed, wouldn't it be best for everyone if you changed your name to once or thrice or any other name not already so closely associated with the original duece. mac


Hell Mac put on readers, they don't even spell it the same, Jr. is *U E* and new Deuce is *E U*.


----------



## dauber (Jan 11, 2010)

They look like pretty nice maps especially for new area as already mentioned. 

If someone has a copy of ArcMap and computer to run it we could make some top notch grouse maps with aerial photo backgrounds. I have found it is nice to know some productivity data such as the "site index" for the aspen to help know what the understory is. 

Before retirement I did some work for Huron Pines (the CRA for NE Lower) where they had me make some woodcock habitat maps that included their roosting grounds, peenting grounds, nesting and feeding grounds. Boy did that ever lead me to some new areas and a totally new way to look for woodcock. 

I saved all my shapefiles so if anyone has ArcMap let me know...maybe I should get a bigger computer, ArcMap, printers and a plotter. Naw, I'd much rather be outside.

Duece if they help you scout more they are worth it. Get that stocking stuffed.


----------



## Jay Johnson (Jan 10, 2008)

dauber said:


> They look like pretty nice maps especially for new area as already mentioned.
> 
> If someone has a copy of ArcMap and computer to run it we could make some top notch grouse maps with aerial photo backgrounds.




I happen to have a friend that uses ArcMap on a daily basis and has a large format color printer. 

That said, once you know how to interpret the texture of various cover types and the age class of aspen on Google Earth it is plenty good enough as a remote scouting tool.

I just used Google Earth today to put a young guy I am mentoring on to 16 sq. miles of prime grouse habitat that has no motor vehicle access. 

In the old days it would have taken several trips on foot to map out the cover that I helped him understand in about 10 minutes.

It's almost like cheating!


----------



## northwinsetter (Aug 1, 2011)

As another source I have found this helpful:
http://www.mytopo.com/


----------



## Grouse Seeker (Nov 27, 2010)

After examining an area with google earth (panning and zooming as needed) I plop down a couple pushpins at key junctions along the route I may walk. The pushpin locations go in my handheld gps and on the hardcopy map I'll carry with me hunting. With this method I have a general idea where I am while hunting even if I don't follow the route I planned on hunting. IMO the key is to have enough but not too many waypoints in a given area.

I have been thinking of upgrading my GPS so that I can subscribe to the aerial service. This would allow me to look at the hardcopy map a lot less while knowing exactly where I am.
[/COLOR]


----------



## Jay Johnson (Jan 10, 2008)

Grouse Seeker said:


> After examining an area with google earth (panning and zooming as needed) I plop down a couple pushpins at key junctions along the route I may walk. The pushpin locations go in my handheld gps and on the hardcopy map I'll carry with me hunting. With this method I have a general idea where I am while hunting even if I don't follow the route I planned on hunting. IMO the key is to have enough but not too many waypoints in a given area.
> 
> I have been thinking of upgrading my GPS so that I can subscribe to the aerial service. This would allow me to look at the hardcopy map a lot less while knowing exactly where I am.
> [/COLOR]




I use Google Earth to locate perspective coverts. 

Then I print these out on photo paper. I like 4" x 6" as they are easy to carry in my vest for reference. 

As I said earlier it makes finding and hunting quality cover so easy it feels like cheating.

This single innovation (Google Earth) has likely been the most significant technological advance in increasing my efficiency as a grouse hunter. 

Second would have to be the beeper collar.


----------



## Grouseman2 (Dec 28, 2001)

The new format is much improved over the older. This year I bought 2 for the UP and 1 for the lower. I wouldn't say the maps are off the beaten path like they proclaim. Private property and gates keep a lot of the cuts from being accessible. If I were looking to hunt a new area and had no means of pre-scouting I would spend the money. If it's a region that I have been hunting for years I would save the money. That said I have 2 maps that didn't glean much in the way of new coverts, however they do have a way of forcing you to change things up a bit.

Mike


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

Jay Johnson said:


> I use Google Earth to locate perspective coverts.
> 
> Then I print these out on photo paper. I like 4" x 6" as they are easy to carry in my vest for reference.
> 
> ...


I sat-down with a beer and GE this weekend and came-up with several good possibilities (and did so last year as well). Very impressive tool.


----------



## ausable riverboat (May 10, 2010)

Google Earth seems to be old and not up to date. Also some areas do not come in clear. Much easer to take the 180 for a ride and mark the maps and as a bonus you find all the new beaver ponds.


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

Steelheadfred said:


> Wrong Jr.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"...old man maps..." 

:lol:


----------

